# where can i get akadama?



## Nelson (1 Dec 2008)

doe's anyone know where i can get some akadama from in the harlow,essex area.maybe even east or north london.

thanks
neil


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Dec 2008)

have a look through this thread, it has a few links to places: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=741


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2008)

Ebay sells it if you desperate enough and can't find it anywhere else:

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trks ... Categories

Good luck!


----------



## Themuleous (1 Dec 2008)

This guy doesn't add extra postage for more than one bag so would work out ok if you buy a few bags

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/14-Litres-Akadama ... 240%3A1318

Sam


----------



## Nelson (1 Dec 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Dec 2008)

would also help if we knew where you are in the world so we could suggest local bonsai nurserys


----------



## Nelson (1 Dec 2008)

Harlow in essex.i did say in my original posting


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Dec 2008)

nelson said:
			
		

> Harlow in essex.i did say in my original posting


i think i need to go to specsavers, sorry! i just looked at your avatar bit for the location!

these guys are in essex so may save you some money on postage, they dont have a pricelist though - http://www.bushukan-bonsai.com/

Bushukan Bonsai
Ricbra Lower Rd
Hockley
Essex
SS5 5NL
Tel: 01702 201029


----------



## Nelson (2 Dec 2008)

thanks


----------



## Nelson (6 Dec 2008)

thanks, just got some from Bushukan.Â£10 a bag normal,Â£12.50 for graded(smaller granules).

                thanks again

                           neil


----------



## taylsimon (20 Jul 2009)

Just out of interest for those near the Nottingham area, Harry Tomlinsons Bonsai Nursery in Nottingham Forest sells Akadama for Â£12.50 for 14 Litres and is able to sell in larger bags on request.  His website is

http://www.bonsai.co.uk

Simon.


----------



## Themuleous (20 Jul 2009)

Nice one, thats a pretty good price 


Sam


----------



## taylsimon (20 Jul 2009)

He is also selling 2 litre bags for Â£3.95 which could be a handy size for nano's.  They also sell a set of 3 stainless steel scoops with graduated sieves for Â£16.00 as well as a really nice Stainless bonsai manicure set including curved scissors and pincette tweezers which are very high grade and similar to the ADA tools.

Just to state, i have no connection with Harry Tomlinson other than being a previous bonsai customer.


----------

